# Leaving kittens/cats at the vet to be spayed/neutered feeling guilty?



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

To be clear I don't mean for having them spayed neutered I certainly don't in that case. But somehow I feel bad leaving little Vincent all alone there. I felt bad for all the scared kittens meowing their heads off in those cages. I noticed Vincent was silent at the time (was there for few minutes asking questions and had to use the restroom). 

The one thing that made me happy was when I overheard one of the staff ask another if they wanted to put him in a cage and they said no to leave him in his carrier. It made me happy because I think he would be more comfortable in his own carrier with his little Kong softie. I'll be leaving in a few to go get him since he should be ready around 4 but I'm just curious to see if I'm just weird.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Um no, you're not alone. I feel horrible leaving one of the girls there, especially Nala who hates it there so badly. As often as I can I schedule appointments so I can just bring them in, stay with them during the whatever, then take them home. But I know not everything can be done that way.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, I feel horrible, too. I know they're scared already and hearing the other dogs and cats cry doesn't help at all, I'm sure. When I took my Ellie to be spayed, I was worried sick all day and my stomach was in knots since it was my first animal of my own to be spayed. Luckily everything went well (and the vet techs adored her so they had her out for love and pets all day), so with Tootsie I wasn't _quite _as worried. But it's still nerve-wrecking to leave them!


----------



## orangekitty (Aug 30, 2014)

*Reply*

I hated doing it, too. Although it has to be done, I can't help but think that body parts are being removed that would be traumatic for a human, if it were them. That is, hormone changes and all. I wish that they could find a way to stop their being in heat, looking for mates, etc. without doing such radical surgeries. It is my understanding that females can have their tubes tied and boys can be given a vasectomy, but it doesn't change the negative behavior because they will still be driven to mate.


----------



## vlapinta (Apr 29, 2015)

Not looking forward to this, but it is coming soon...


----------



## tiffinyd (May 21, 2015)

I was just more worried about something going wrong with the procedure itself. I know thats a little irrational. I paid the extra $80 something dollars for the blood work to be done that made sure he was healthy enough to be put under. I was pretty nervous about that aspect of it.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

orangekitty said:


> I hated doing it, too. Although it has to be done, I can't help but think that body parts are being removed that would be traumatic for a human, if it were them. That is, hormone changes and all. I wish that they could find a way to stop their being in heat, looking for mates, etc. without doing such radical surgeries. It is my understanding that females can have their tubes tied and boys can be given a vasectomy, but it doesn't change the negative behavior because they will still be driven to mate.


But, it is the removal of those organs that eliminates or reduces the risk of cancers and some other things.

I absolutely agree on how hard it is to leave.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I go through this too with my foster kittens, usually a few times a month. They scream for attention, for food and for FREEDOM from that cage! Yes, it is painful to leave them, but it is a necessary "tough love" thing to do. If he meets weight standards then the procedure is quite safe.


----------

